# Searching for these gucci...



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Odeelia

Anyone seen this bag in London? Please advise. Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Yay, you started a 'searching for this Gucci' thread

You do seem to love your shopping totes honey 

I never saw those 'mermaids' in London - they may have been an exclusive. These are 'old stock' now so if you can find a Gucci outlet in Europe to answer the phone they might (very remote chance) have them. 

The Oliver (pug) shopping bag in MM is this seasons. Call any Gucci store and quote the model
number. The SAs all have their little portable computers and can tell you if any store in London/UK or Europe has one. They can order it for you and have it sent to the most convenient store for you to try. I LOVE that bag.

The same advice ^ goes for the brown princy tote.

Good luck!!!


----------



## bama_gucci

From what I've read, the mermaid totes were only available in Hawaii. I think they've been available in the outlets, but I have no idea if they still have any. No outlet near me, just what I've seen on here. There are quite a few of the mermaids on ebay, try looking there.


----------



## Suzzeee

Vacaville did have a ton of the Mermaid bags - the white ones -- they still had the Med. Boston one yesterday, but no totes and nothing in the khaki color.


----------



## papertiger

Just a reminder the OP/Odeelia's in the UK


----------



## Odeelia

Thank you thank you for the advice !!!  really appreciate it. So where is Vacaville? PaperTiger which one is oliver 'pug' ? And yes i'd finally able to post the pictures here hehehe


----------



## Suzzeee

Odeelia said:


> Thank you thank you for the advice !!!  really appreciate it. So where is Vacaville? PaperTiger which one is oliver 'pug' ? And yes i'd finally able to post the pictures here hehehe



Sorry, I forgot you are in the UK and the Gucci outlets don't ship outside of the US/Canada.  Vacaville is in Northern California, near San Francisco - that's where the Gucci outlet is.


----------



## papertiger

The tote with Oliver is the one with the dog on it, he's so cute


----------



## Suzzeee

papertiger said:


> The tote with Oliver is the one with the dog on it, he's so cute



I love that tote - it's so cute!!


----------



## papertiger

Here's the model number of the 'Oliver' cutikins tote.

212374 FVEDG 8571

Good Luck


----------



## bagaddict1

Odeelia said:


> Anyone seen this bag in London? Please advise. Thank you


 
You can find the mermaid tote on www.lunaestrella.com or www.ebay.com


----------



## GucciObsessed

I own the Gucci Princy tote. I bought it from Short Hills Mall's Gucci store in October 07.


----------



## mouseptrolix

I sold mine over the holidays and regret it immensely. looking everywhere to find the snaffle bit shoulder bag in brown, medium size. Please, can somebody pm me if you know where I can find one. Thank you so much! I am completely heart broken over this....



..........................................................................................................................
Gatecrashing mouse' post! 



*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item* 

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume. 

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

For searchers:

Please give as much clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Mode*l 
*Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition* considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based* US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item *



For helpers:

Quote the searcher so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

You may chat about the item, but please remember to stay OT


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *



PT


----------



## Expatbaglady72

mouseptrolix said:


> I sold mine over the holidays and regret it immensely. looking everywhere to find the snaffle bit shoulder bag in brown, medium size. Please, can somebody pm me if you know where I can find one. Thank you so much! I am completely heart broken over this....



That is so sad!  I hope you find one out there.  May I ask how you sold your bag?  I have a couple of Gucci's I don't use anymore and I want to find the best site that I can keep the majority of the money to put toward new bags.  

 I wish one of my bags was one of the ones you were looking for.


----------



## papertiger

Well, you're NOT having mine! 

I do feel for you though, I think we all do those things, it's what stops me having a wardrobe clear out. I don't want to get rid of things just to buy them back, losing more and more money each time. 


Keep checking the usual on-line and brick consignment shops, I am sure you will find one. 

BTW, by brown do you mean Tobacco or Chocolate? Sometimes it helps in search engines to be really specific 

Good luck!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## mouseptrolix

I am thinking it was tobacco, but I would be ok with frankly any color now... Sold on the eBay, to a lovely girl, I am sure she is so happy with it... I am obsessed with getting it back... So sad


----------



## papertiger

mouseptrolix said:


> I am thinking it was tobacco, but I would be ok with frankly any color now... Sold on the eBay, to a lovely girl, I am sure she is so happy with it... I am obsessed with getting it back... So sad



 

We _all_ do things like that at sometime or another. I agree it's a classic and amazing bag, the leather is so good and most mediums were lined in suede 

I am sure you will find another, they were not so rare. Too late to find one in the outlet thread but write a list of all the possible places you could find one. Regularly check Malleries, Portero,, Yoogis, Castira...  (sorry if these aren't spelled correctly) I had to work all night through, so tired...)

Maybe, write you are looking for one in your tpf signature? Tpf is great that way


----------



## mouseptrolix

Bumping up this thread in case anyone seen my bag...  Still no luck finding it!


----------



## messyrose

mouseptrolix said:


> I sold mine over the holidays and regret it immensely. looking everywhere to find the snaffle bit shoulder bag in brown, medium size. Please, can somebody pm me if you know where I can find one. Thank you so much! I am completely heart broken over this....


 
here's one.... http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t1518719943/item/RVSR30187001#brands=gucci&row=All&page=4


not the one you want exactly!


----------



## messyrose

there's a small purple one on Yoogi's Closet as well. www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## anasanfran

Where is my Crest Boule Large Tote? Will I ever find her?? Never searched for a bag like I have with this one. For YEARS now!! (...PT, awesome thread, my friend)http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Where is my Crest Boule Large Tote? Will I ever find her?? Never searched for a bag like I have with this one. For YEARS now!! (...PT, awesome thread, my friend)http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



You prob know already there's a hobo version of the bag on Yoogi's. I'll just post here in case anyone is looking for the hobo anyway, I would ask for another pic of that glass crest boule, it looks like someone went about it with a hammer on my screen   http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...as-crest-boule-medium-shoulder-bag-45861.html

The Crest Boule collection is from AW2009 

For others, who would like to help and are not familiar with the bag or line other PF info on here:

http://www.purseblog.com/totes/gucci-crest-boule-fabric-tote/

and here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/crest-boule-fabric-tote-719151.html


----------



## anasanfran

Eeek, not liking the hobo version AT ALL, *PT*. Completely different bag to me. Too bad cause it does seem to pop up a lot. But thanks for being on my lookout, friend!!  Alas, my search continues...


----------



## GhstDreamer

anasanfran said:


> Where is my Crest Boule Large Tote? Will I ever find her?? Never searched for a bag like I have with this one. For YEARS now!! (...PT, awesome thread, my friend)



That's a gorgeous bag no wonder you are looking for it. 

I am in search of the guccioli christina cat charm that was only available on the UK site.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> That's a gorgeous bag no wonder you are looking for it.
> 
> I am in search of the guccioli christina cat charm that was only available on the UK site.



I wish I'd bought more Guccioli!!!

*Mrsassi* has one (her Christina and her pic from http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-guccioli-lulu-charm-703258-2.html) I hope she doesn't mind me sharing it on here. 

For others who want to help and need to know what it looks like:


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I wish I'd bought more Guccioli!!!
> 
> *Mrsassi* has one (her Christina and her pic from http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-guccioli-lulu-charm-703258-2.html) I hope she doesn't mind me sharing it on here.
> 
> For others who want to help and need to know what it looks like:



Thanks for digging that pic out! I thought there was someone who owns Christina. This is probably by far the rarest guccioli charm. I've checked ebay and no luck and don't want to go through a plethora of fake guccioli charms.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks for digging that pic out! I thought there was someone who owns Christina. This is probably by far the rarest guccioli charm. I've checked ebay and no luck and don't want to go through a plethora of fake guccioli charms.



As far as I know, the original Guccioli charms never went on sale (only the later chalk Guccissima version- which are also totally adorable). Perhaps the European stores still have some? Long shot but they have plenty of other stuff that never went on sale. I'll ask. 

I wasn't even a cat owner when these came out


----------



## GhstDreamer

I already have the cat one with the fluffy white tail. They are adorable even though I'm neither a dog or cat owner.  Now if only they come out with a gucci turtle charm...


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hello i know i am very late but i am looking for a soho bag,do you think i can get it anywhere on sale now?
I dont have the funds to pay the full price.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Csotirov

On the hunt for a disco or a medium soho leather chain (the one without the zipper) let me know if anyone spots one


----------



## katie09

Does anyone know where I can still get this bag http://www.gucci.com/cn-en/styles/354225AIZ7G1226# a grey bright diamante leather top handle bag with studs on the sides.

I regret not buying it the last time I did see it, and now it seems they are sold out everywhere.


----------



## llson

katie09 said:


> Does anyone know where I can still get this bag http://www.gucci.com/cn-en/styles/354225AIZ7G1226# a grey bright diamante leather top handle bag with studs on the sides.
> 
> I regret not buying it the last time I did see it, and now it seems they are sold out everywhere.



It pops up on Neiman Marcus sale site from time to time.


----------



## Lvlover21994

Guys i am looking for soho medium shoulder bag please please let me know if you find one on sale.Thankyou.


----------



## llson

Lvlover21994 said:


> Guys i am looking for soho medium shoulder bag please please let me know if you find one on sale.Thankyou.



This one also has popped up on NM sale site.


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> I wish I'd bought more Guccioli!!!
> 
> *Mrsassi* has one (her Christina and her pic from http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-guccioli-lulu-charm-703258-2.html) I hope she doesn't mind me sharing it on here.
> 
> For others who want to help and need to know what it looks like:



this kind of looks like a voodoo doll


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> this kind of looks like a voodoo doll



Some things have to be seen IRL


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Some things have to be seen IRL



haha, I'll have to take your word on this one PT


----------



## Lzamare

Please help me find ..... Unisex Duffle XL Crystal Monogram GG 105669.  There is one on eBay but it's not in the best shape. Thanks.


----------



## ity

I saw a couple of Gucci Soho's today on Tradesy . Different sizes and they do have a sale going on at Tradesy.


----------



## glamrgal

Lvlover21994 said:


> Guys i am looking for soho medium shoulder bag please please let me know if you find one on sale.Thankyou.



Hi, I PM you about this bag.


----------



## papertiger

glamrgal said:


> Hi, I PM you about this bag.



Hi welcome to tPF and Gucci forum 

Please note, there is *no* buying or selling through tPF, including PMs!!!!

Please use this thread to communicate the location of (a third party's) item, thank you


----------



## papertiger

ity said:


> I saw a couple of Gucci Soho's today on Tradesy . Different sizes and they do have a sale going on at Tradesy.




Please use the quote function so that not only can everyone see who you are responding to but also the person will get notification of your info


----------



## Bugswebsho

I have mine


----------



## Bugswebsho

I got a new 1


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Bex35

Expatbaglady72 said:


> That is so sad!  I hope you find one out there.  May I ask how you sold your bag?  I have a couple of Gucci's I don't use anymore and I want to find the best site that I can keep the majority of the money to put toward new bags.
> 
> I wish one of my bags was one of the ones you were looking for.


My husband is trying to force me into a wardrobe clear out but having read some of your threads here I'm going to resist!!


----------



## papertiger

Bugswebsho said:


> I have mine





Bugswebsho said:


> I got a new 1




Hi *Bugs*

Welcome to Gucci Forum, you got a new ???? 

Could you explain how this may help someone find there HG (Holy Grail) :wondering


----------



## papertiger

Bex35 said:


> My husband is trying to force me into a wardrobe clear out but having read some of your threads here I'm going to resist!!



Hi Bex

Welcome to tPF

If you could try to stick to the topic of the thread it would be appreciated, in future I may have to delete chat that goes off the point (clue is in title)



PT


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lvlover21994 said:


> Guys i am looking for soho medium shoulder bag please please let me know if you find one on sale.Thankyou.



Like llson, I too have seen it on the NM site as of 2 days ago; and on a few occasions. But the moment it was there, it was gone within a few moments of being posted.  I clicked on it to buy it (d/k why lol; still haven't used mine but it was the one with a chain). It wouldn't let me purchase it because it stated it could not be shipped to the U.S.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Now I am still looking for the Gucci Flora Hi-top sneakers in Black in a size 38. I purchased a size 38.5 but returned them because they were slightly big. So if anyone knows where I could find them, I'd appreciate it. Thanks. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katie09 said:


> Does anyone know where I can still get this bag http://www.gucci.com/cn-en/styles/354225AIZ7G1226# a grey bright diamante leather top handle bag with studs on the sides.
> 
> I regret not buying it the last time I did see it, and now it seems they are sold out everywhere.



Go here NOW!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Bright-Diamante-Leather-Top-Handle-Bag-Gray-Gucci-sale/prod173680192_cat980731__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=SALE&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253DGucci%252Bsale%2526_requestid%253D292951&eItemId=prod173680192&cmCat=search


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry. Link is broken. But I'm sorry. It's already sold.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sorry. Link is broken. But I'm sorry. It's already sold.   The diamanté (



NM has been posting bags intermittently but you have to watch 24/7 to get in on the deal. 
This is the bag. It's the Gucci Diamanté Grey Bag. It was also with an additional 25% off. 








Boy I need to find a hobby. Lol


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Hey ladies!
I've been searching for a Gucci Soho bag in the metallic burgundy color... Now I know this color had been discontinued. Has anyone seen it in their local outlet?! Where is the best "go to" for discontinued bag colors (besides Ebay)?

XOXO!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Good question I'm curious to know where as well


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katie09 said:


> Does anyone know where I can still get this bag http://www.gucci.com/cn-en/styles/354225AIZ7G1226# a grey bright diamante leather top handle bag with studs on the sides.
> 
> I regret not buying it the last time I did see it, and now it seems they are sold out everywhere.



NM has this bag on sale again. It states there's only one available.
Every time I try posting a link; it's not working. Sorry


----------



## debraleeeee

Try Posh Mark, I have sold several of my own vintage Gucci's there


----------



## 30secs

Nice!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  [emoji22]I feel so sad today because I missed a Gucci that I REALLY, REALLY WANTED[emoji24]  I need help pls....if anyone see this bag, pls alert me.  I would truly appreciate your help.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## reginatina

Picture:  Hope it attached
Code:  Unknown 
Model:  Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston bag
Year issued:  Unknown
Size of model: Small
Colour or colours:  Beige/Ebony/Cocoa
Condition considered (if still obtainable new):  New 
Where you are based:  US 

All, I love this bag and have seen it on Gilt (but don't know if I can trust it to be authentic). I have also seen it on eBay, but not in the condition I want. I want the small size, not the medium or regular. Will it be coming out again this year or does anyone know where I can get it?  Should I trust gilt?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  [emoji22]I feel so sad today because I missed a Gucci that I REALLY, REALLY WANTED[emoji24]  I need help pls....if anyone see this bag, pls alert me.  I would truly appreciate your help.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3157764




Hi everyone, I found this design n had it authenticated.  But the bag I bought is brown instead of red.  I still wish I bought the red color too!  I really love this classic design.  I can't wait to receive the bag, will post pic of her [emoji7]. Oh the bag will also b my first Porc/pig skin bag!!!  Woohoo


----------



## diamantelux

I'd like to think that gilt is reputable enough not to sell fakes. If you're really interested I can check the boutique here. I live on a fairly small island and the boutique itself mainly only targets tourists that visit and so they might have it.


----------



## euliandra

Help please! Fell in-love with the bag but now that I'm ready to buy, can't seem to find it

Picture : have attached a picture of a rania but the 1 I'm looking for is smaller in size
Model : not sure, but the bag I saw before resembles Rania
Size of model: small (i think)
Material: leather
Colour or colours desired: dark blue or black
Condition considered : new and/or preloved 
Where you are based : US

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## zeroto100

Need help finding this backpack, I have searched over 10 different websites and I'm at my wit's end.

Code: 258454FX71N4168 (from the gucci site)
Year: 2011 
USA

http://www.gucci.com/cn-en/styles/258454FX71N4168#


----------



## marbella8

I have been obsessed with these Gucci pumps, if you see them is a 34, 34.5, 35, or 35.5, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## sparky1971

I am looking for the 1973 messenger bag in olive green or black.  
Does anyone know where I can get a new or used one?  Thank you.

http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommer...zoomout/257089_A7M0T_3216_001_web_zoomout.jpg

(I tried to paste the pic but not having any luck.  Sorry for the inconvenience)


----------



## SugahSweetTee

The forum won't allow me to upload this picture so I am linking to a page 

I need to know the name of this and where I can buy a brand new one. 

It's from London Fashion Week 2015


http://pin.it/d2llkjr


----------



## papertiger

SugahSweetTee said:


> The forum won't allow me to upload this picture so I am linking to a page
> 
> I need to know the name of this and where I can buy a brand new one.
> 
> It's from London Fashion Week 2015
> 
> 
> http://pin.it/d2llkjr





Looks like a variation of the Marmont. It's not out yet, but I'm sure soon.


----------



## papertiger

sparky1971 said:


> I am looking for the 1973 messenger bag in olive green or black.
> Does anyone know where I can get a new or used one?  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommer...zoomout/257089_A7M0T_3216_001_web_zoomout.jpg
> 
> (I tried to paste the pic but not having any luck.  Sorry for the inconvenience)



Lovely bag, I'll be on the look out


----------



## jmrafferty

Have you checked eBay?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

SugahSweetTee said:


> The forum won't allow me to upload this picture so I am linking to a page
> 
> I need to know the name of this and where I can buy a brand new one.
> 
> It's from London Fashion Week 2015
> 
> 
> http://pin.it/d2llkjr




Uploaded picture


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Looks like a variation of the Marmont. It's not out yet, but I'm sure soon.





SugahSweetTee said:


> Uploaded picture



 

I've already answered you 

These are _not_ out _yet_


----------



## fefita

anasanfran said:


> Where is my Crest Boule Large Tote? Will I ever find her?? Never searched for a bag like I have with this one. For YEARS now!! (...PT, awesome thread, my friend)http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


That is a beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## vintagebags4me

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  [emoji22]I feel so sad today because I missed a Gucci that I REALLY, REALLY WANTED[emoji24]  I need help pls....if anyone see this bag, pls alert me.  I would truly appreciate your help.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3157764





http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...617805?hash=item3d144d568d:g:tVsAAOSwg3FUc2Qa

This looks very similar - I've been looking for the same bag in brown but don't want to pay that much!  I love the "kelly" bag style.


----------



## papertiger

vintagebags4me said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...617805?hash=item3d144d568d:g:tVsAAOSwg3FUc2Qa
> 
> This looks very similar - I've been looking for the same bag in brown but don't want to pay that much!  I love the "kelly" bag style.



Thanks for pointing that out for out for *cassey*, if it was in Europe she would have some competition


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## LVADDICT7664

Picture: See attached
Code: I don't know
Model: Moody Bow Sandal Purple
Year issued: 2016
Size of model: 39,39.5,40
Colour or colours desired or acceptable: Purple
Condition considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved: New
Where you are based US, Canada, Europe etc: US

Hello, I would like to know if anyone has seen these sandals anywhere.  Gucci associates can see them in their system but their stores didn't receive them at all.  They know that a department store received them but can't see which one(s).

Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## papertiger

LVADDICT7664 said:


> Picture: See attached
> Code: I don't know
> Model: Moody Bow Sandal Purple
> Year issued: 2016
> Size of model: 39,39.5,40
> Colour or colours desired or acceptable: Purple
> Condition considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved: New
> Where you are based US, Canada, Europe etc: US
> 
> Hello, I would like to know if anyone has seen these sandals anywhere.  Gucci associates can see them in their system but their stores didn't receive them at all.  They know that a department store received them but can't see which one(s).
> 
> Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!



Model number will be 08336 BJ8N0 ****    *what ever the code is for that specific purple 

Call Beverly Hills flagship and ask them to do a nationwide search for your nearest Moody Bow in purple in your preferred size +1.310.278.3451

Good luck *LVADDICT* and tell us how you get on


----------



## LVADDICT7664

papertiger said:


> Model number will be 08336 BJ8N0 ****    *what ever the code is for that specific purple
> 
> Call Beverly Hills flagship and ask them to do a nationwide search for your nearest Moody Bow in purple in your preferred size +1.310.278.3451
> 
> Good luck *LVADDICT* and tell us how you get on



Thank you so much!!

Just called and they said "They have never seem them at all. They don't exist."

This is the same answer I get in the department stores.


----------



## papertiger

LVADDICT7664 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Just called and they said "They have never seem them at all. They don't exist."
> 
> This is the same answer I get in the department stores.



I think that's called just giving you the brush-off, so lazy :sunnies

Ask to speak to the head of ladies shoes, if necessary ask for his/her work email and send them the screen print of these online and say you've seen them in purple but can't remember which store 

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...ategoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Sandals

Try Costa Mesa 1.714.557.9600 - they all have the same computer info, they can even see US on-line. They can see who has what sizes and how many. 

Niemans has them in black on their website so they can't deny either

It could possibly be the purple only existed as a sample, in which case they need to ring up head office for you and find out.


----------



## papertiger

marbella8 said:


> I have been obsessed with these Gucci pumps, if you see them is a 34, 34.5, 35, or 35.5, please let me know. Thanks



Closest I can find but still looking 

http://www.yoox.com/uk/44912959BG/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80&cod10=44912959BG&sizeId=5


----------



## marbella8

papertiger said:


> Closest I can find but still looking
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/uk/44912959BG/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80&cod10=44912959BG&sizeId=5



You are amazing! I wish these were a 35 or 35.5. The t-strap ran really big when I tried them in the store.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

SugahSweetTee said:


> Uploaded picture




So it's out.  I was in the Gucci at Saks on 5th Ave yesterday but they only had it in brown.   I snapped a few pics.   It has no name, just said to be from the Marmont line (obviously).  My SA is going to search for it on red for me.   It's $3800
I should've gotten better (more) pics.    I love the hidden pocket in the middle but there's also pockets on both from and back.   And the hardware is nice and heavy.    I'm so in love with this bag


----------



## Maracucha

Pleaseee if someone happen to see this one let me know!! I'm totally in love with this hobo[emoji173]️
TIA, RA


----------



## Frugalfinds

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3407255
> 
> 
> Pleaseee if someone happen to see this one let me know!! I'm totally in love with this hobo[emoji173]️
> TIA, RA


Saks has a bag that is very similar (I don't know how the dimension compare though).  Here is the info: 
*Gucci*
*Linea A Leather Shoulder Bag*
*0400089892533*


----------



## Maracucha

Frugalfinds said:


> Saks has a bag that is very similar (I don't know how the dimension compare though).  Here is the info:
> *Gucci*
> *Linea A Leather Shoulder Bag*
> *0400089892533*



Thanks!! But I think this one is the same as on gucci.com the signature guccissima which has some pins at the bottom which make it a hard or stiff purse like an LV alma that I already have. Really appreciated!! [emoji8]


----------



## diamantelux

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3407255
> 
> 
> Pleaseee if someone happen to see this one let me know!! I'm totally in love with this hobo[emoji173]️
> TIA, RA


You might want to check any outlets near your area. I think these aren't in any boutiques anymore since this was from Frida's collection which is almost nonexistant in most boutiques save for certain bags from certain lines. There is a new version of the Bree line, but the hobos are shaped differently and are in the new signature leather which is stiff. Not to mention the top handle part does not collapse onto the bag like the Bree hobo's did.


----------



## Maracucha

diamantelux said:


> You might want to check any outlets near your area. I think these aren't in any boutiques anymore since this was from Frida's collection which is almost nonexistant in most boutiques save for certain bags from certain lines. There is a new version of the Bree line, but the hobos are shaped differently and are in the new signature leather which is stiff. Not to mention the top handle part does not collapse onto the bag like the Bree hobo's did.



You are right diamantelux about the new signature leather being stiff; that's why I don't like it. Doesn't feel comfortable, IMO.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Still looking for the elusive Christina cat charm!


----------



## girlypearls

Hello,  

Please Help Locate. Desperately looking for the color "Cipria" Gucci Soho Disco Bag. 

I'm in love with this color but have had no luck. The color is called "Cipria" and looks like a nude/ very light pink. Please help me! 
I've tried contacting Gucci, Neiman Marcus, Saks, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Selfridges, Net a porter, etc. to try to locate one but couldn't find any. 

Fingers crossed that there's still one for sale somewhere. Thank you!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Still searching for the GG Marmont Black Velvet Bag in SMALL (not the mini-size or medium which is the largest size). Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## AtlDesigner

girlypearls said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please Help Locate. Desperately looking for the color "Cipria" Gucci Soho Disco Bag.
> 
> I'm in love with this color but have had no luck. The color is called "Cipria" and looks like a nude/ very light pink. Please help me!
> I've tried contacting Gucci, Neiman Marcus, Saks, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Selfridges, Net a porter, etc. to try to locate one but couldn't find any.
> 
> Fingers crossed that there's still one for sale somewhere. Thank you!



Have you looked on Bluefly.com?  They had one earlier this week.


----------



## love2shop2

I'm looking for the Gucci soho medium shoulder bag in black for my daughter as a xmas gift.  please advise if you seen one.  thank you.


----------



## Jimmy31078

Hi can anyone let me know what’s happening with Gucci Brooklyn gg supreme canvas sneakers it seems like they are very rare and I am struggling to find them, I did find some on a website called frmoda.com. Does anyone know if they sell authentic products.

Thanks
            Jim


----------



## MrGuccio

I know I am one of the many searching but did not realize it would be this hard to secure a Marmont belt- black with gold in a small size - 70/75 

anybody have any leads? Gucci stores say sold out nationwide with no definite expected date for restocks


----------



## papertiger

MrGuccio said:


> I know I am one of the many searching but did not realize it would be this hard to secure a Marmont belt- black with gold in a small size - 70/75
> 
> anybody have any leads? Gucci stores say sold out nationwide with no definite expected date for restocks



Just checking, but have you tried the usual third party sellers and intermediates like N-A-P, Matches, Luisaviaroma and Farfetch? Farfetch also have a new concierge service you may want to look into.


----------



## PJMac

love2shop2 said:


> I'm looking for the Gucci soho medium shoulder bag in black for my daughter as a xmas gift.  please advise if you seen one.  thank you.




Are you talking about this one? Call the outlets in San Marcos and ask to speak with Anh. 

GUCCI
3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX 78666
Phone  512.392.9130
Mobile  512.299.1200


----------



## kiska80

Hi, I'm searching for the Gucci belt bag in green velvet. Please help me find.


----------



## Maracucha

love2shop2 said:


> I'm looking for the Gucci soho medium shoulder bag in black for my daughter as a xmas gift.  please advise if you seen one.  thank you.


----------



## MrGuccio

papertiger said:


> Just checking, but have you tried the usual third party sellers and intermediates like N-A-P, Matches, Luisaviaroma and Farfetch? Farfetch also have a new concierge service you may want to look into.



sorry didn't see this reply but yes I've checked all around. Coming up empty - thanks though


----------



## love2shop2

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3910291




Thank you so much!


----------



## love2shop2

PJMac said:


> Are you talking about this one? Call the outlets in San Marcos and ask to speak with Anh.
> 
> GUCCI
> 3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
> San Marcos, TX 78666
> Phone  512.392.9130
> Mobile  512.299.1200


Thank you so much!


----------



## gemj83

Hi, I'm in the UK and I'm looking for a 
GG Marmont mini quilted-velvet cross-body bag in pink. Thankyou in advance


----------



## Sabin

I have fallen in love with this Gucci   Please help me find it


----------



## immigratty

Sabin said:


> I have fallen in love with this Gucci   Please help me find it



this is called a Gucci Marmont leather chain bag. a lot of time knowing the name helps greatly. It should still be available in stores or online.


----------



## KRinSB

I’m searching for this mini marmont bag. I’ve only seen it at Nordstrom but it’s sold out


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## papertiger

KRinSB said:


> View attachment 3930454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching for this mini marmont bag. I’ve only seen it at Nordstrom but it’s sold out



Mini Marmont tricolour Matelasse shoulder flap from cruise/resort 2017 should still be around in-store or official outlets (shoes to match in mid-heel too)


----------



## papertiger

gemj83 said:


> Hi, I'm in the UK and I'm looking for a
> GG Marmont mini quilted-velvet cross-body bag in pink. Thankyou in advance



Matches has one

https://www.matchesfashion.com/prod...ation&utm_campaign=uk&utm_content=gcdL/ATRVoE


----------



## IzzyBunny

Emily Guccissima Leather Shoulder Bag 

Anyone have a clue about it’s existence? Has it been discontinued? If you own it, when did you buy it and from where! Thank you!

Edited to include model


----------



## papertiger

It's been discontinued as a line, they came in a few sizes. Check out Gucci outlets, there may be a few new around or keep your eyes on consigners for pre-loved mint  Guccissima Emilys.


----------



## IzzyBunny

papertiger said:


> It's been discontinued as a line, they came in a few sizes. Check out Gucci outlets, there may be a few new around or keep your eyes on consigners for pre-loved mint  Guccissima Emilys.




Gutted! They’re so gorgeous... too gorgeous to be discontinued!


----------



## papertiger

IzzyBunny said:


> Gutted! They’re so gorgeous... too gorgeous to be discontinued!



My mother has a plain leather one from their first season though she is more a Chanel wearer. It's a great little bag built for a lot of use, easy casual to full on evening glamour. It was around for a while and fairly recently so there should be a few around. Gook luck *Izzy*


----------



## KRinSB

papertiger said:


> Mini Marmont tricolour Matelasse shoulder flap from cruise/resort 2017 should still be around in-store or official outlets (shoes to match in mid-heel too)


  Thanks!  I won’t give up hope then. Although now I’m hunt for the shoes too


----------



## IzzyBunny

I know of some secret shoppers who are putting up awesome deals for the Emily, very irresistible deals like 25- 30% off retail price and I’m holding back because I feel like, I haven’t seen them in so long anywhere in the store or online at Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom etc Has me double thinking it all! I figure these must be really good second hands, then?


----------



## papertiger

IzzyBunny said:


> I know of some secret shoppers who are putting up awesome deals for the Emily, very irresistible deals like 25- 30% off retail price and I’m holding back because I feel like, I haven’t seen them in so long anywhere in the store or online at Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom etc Has me double thinking it all! I figure these must be really good second hands, then?



If you can find one at a Gucci outlet otherwise just take care. 

I've noticed people often consign/sell bags they bought at a sale price as impulse acquisitions because they can't return and didn't think things through. 

Post on the AT Gucci thread if in doubt


----------



## ToniDemi

Hello!

I am looking for a model of gucci loafers.  if you know of any place where I can get it, I will thank you greatly!

Info :

Pics



















Model :
I'm not sure about the model name. I found those photos looking in google like"Vintage Gucci double G horsebit loafers"

Year Issued :
 I'm almost sure they're from the 70's or 80's

Size : 8.5 Us / 42 Eu

Colours :
Im looking for a light brown or white pairs. No blacks.

Condition :
Good

Thank you very much! regards

Edited to comply with tPF rules  - PT


----------



## Bee-licious

Sabin said:


> I have fallen in love with this Gucci   Please help me find it


Omg !!! I want this too now lol


----------



## Bee-licious

I'm looking for the reversible Gucci blooms tote in green (I think it's from the men's line). I'm trying to avoid ebay so I'm hoping someone finds one at the outlet or Gucci store or some random department store hopefully


----------



## MAGJES

Medium Lady Web Bag.


----------



## amstevens714

MAGJES said:


> Medium Lady Web Bag.



They have this with red leather at the outlet. If interested, I can give you my SAa info


----------



## kingkong79

Anybody seen these shoes available.  They are from the Fall 2017 collection.  The Gucci stores here sent them back.  The local outlet does not have them either.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## papertiger

kingkong79 said:


> Anybody seen these shoes available.  They are from the Fall 2017 collection.  The Gucci stores here sent them back.  The local outlet does not have them either.
> View attachment 3973851



Did you ask you most local store if they could get a pair in for you?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hunting high and low for this medium Gucci bree. It got snatched out of my hands last night during an auction. I need a new non-LV travel tote and this fits the bill, in any color trim... I'm in Europe but if I get a good deal, I do not mind paying for shipping!


----------



## kingkong79

papertiger said:


> Did you ask you most local store if they could get a pair in for you?



Asked and they said no. This was at the store that had them during November.


----------



## papertiger

kingkong79 said:


> Asked and they said no. This was at the store that had them during November.



We shall certainly look out for you  . It seems around the right time to check the outlets if they had them last Nov.


----------



## kingkong79

papertiger said:


> We shall certainly look out for you  . It seems around the right time to check the outlets if they had them last Nov.


Thank You.  Checked the Sawgrass Mills outlet a week ago and they did not have them.  That outlet also did not have much of a selection.  The SA at the Gucci store in Coral Gables said they would appear in the outlet in 2 years.  I think he was making that up.


----------



## maely

amstevens714 said:


> They have this with red leather at the outlet. If interested, I can give you my SAa info


I'm actually after the Lady web in red leather. I'll pm you for your SA info.


----------



## amstevens714

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hunting high and low for this medium Gucci bree. It got snatched out of my hands last night during an auction. I need a new non-LV travel tote and this fits the bill, in any color trim... I'm in Europe but if I get a good deal, I do not mind paying for shipping!



They have these in the outlet in leather for sure. Probably canvas also. I’m not sure how it works internationally, but something to think about!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

amstevens714 said:


> They have these in the outlet in leather for sure. Probably canvas also. I’m not sure how it works internationally, but something to think about!



Thank you! I can't get to a US outlet... if anyone is going soon and spots this, please let me know!!


----------



## amstevens714

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hunting high and low for this medium Gucci bree. It got snatched out of my hands last night during an auction. I need a new non-LV travel tote and this fits the bill, in any color trim... I'm in Europe but if I get a good deal, I do not mind paying for shipping!



Is this the same?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

amstevens714 said:


> Is this the same?



It is, but I prefer the canvas with leather trim, if I can't find that at all, then that works. Is this from the outlet? What's the price range?


----------



## amstevens714

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It is, but I prefer the canvas with leather trim, if I can't find that at all, then that works. Is this from the outlet? What's the price range?



It’s 709. I know they have it in black too. That’s at the outlet yes


----------



## Brianaa

Hello everyone  



Searching for this Gucci Large Soho Shoulder Bag in the color Black and the largest size! Does anyone know if it’s beem permanently discontinued?

Best,
Briana


----------



## rabiyajamal45

Thanks everyone..!





Multi Recharge Software


----------



## johnnyp

Hello,
Does anyone know what model bag this is? I want to purchase it for my wife!!


----------



## johnnyp

Hello,
Does anyone know what model bag this is? I want to purchase it for my wife, thx


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## papertiger

johnnyp said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know what model bag this is? I want to purchase it for my wife, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014802



As part of the AW18 runway it has't come out yet. It'll be at least another 6 months before you see them at Gucci stores. Just keep watching gucci.com and you will perhaps be able to pre-order it to be one of the first.


----------



## johnnyp

papertiger said:


> As part of the AW18 runway it has't come out yet. It'll be at least another 6 months before you see them at Gucci stores. Just keep watching gucci.com and you will perhaps be able to pre-order it to be one of the first.


Thanks!!


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> As part of the AW18 runway it has't come out yet. It'll be at least another 6 months before you see them at Gucci stores. Just keep watching gucci.com and you will perhaps be able to pre-order it to be one of the first.



Oh my gosh, I really thought this was vintage! I’m getting confused lol!


----------



## amstevens714

Brianaa said:


> Hello everyone
> View attachment 3983579
> 
> 
> Searching for this Gucci Large Soho Shoulder Bag in the color Black and the largest size! Does anyone know if it’s beem permanently discontinued?
> 
> Best,
> Briana



I know the outlets have something similar if not the same one.  I’m just not sure about the size.


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Oh my gosh, I really thought this was vintage! I’m getting confused lol!



You are correct, it will be a reissue, it's vintage ancestor could be picked-up on the resale market too although I couldn't guarantee when


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> You are correct, it will be a reissue, it's vintage ancestor could be picked-up on the resale market too although I couldn't guarantee when



I actually have one! I think you may have kindly taken a look at it for me awhile ago  you are the best Papertiger!


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> I actually have one! I think you may have kindly taken a look at it for me awhile ago  you are the best Papertiger!



My pleasure, you have a great eye. You are ahead of the curve!


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> My pleasure, you have a great eye. You are ahead of the curve!



Thank you Papertiger, although when you buy EVERYTHING, it’s easy to be ahead of the curve somewhere lol


----------



## kacaruso

I must have bought my lovely GUCCI Pelham large hobo bag over 10 years ago- and it was probably not only my most used but my favourite bag of all.
However after taking it to GUCCI to be dry cleaned- it got ruined! To the point they told me it was lost and offered a store credit or a new bag.
But I would still love to have it in my collection. I keep checking ebay everyday to see if one pops up with very little luck (it seems only medium size are available). 
So if any of you spots one somewhere could you please get in touch?

Thank you so much in advance xxx


----------



## kacaruso




----------



## kacaruso

Trying to locate this large Pelham. Anyone seen one somewhere please?? Xx


----------



## doni

kacaruso said:


> Trying to locate this large Pelham. Anyone seen one somewhere please?? Xx
> View attachment 4030706


They just put one for sale in VC


----------



## kacaruso

doni said:


> They just put one for sale in VC



Thanks Doni, but if I’m looking at the right bag, I believe this is the different style of this Pelham bag (more of a bucket style). The search continues


----------



## doni

kacaruso said:


> Thanks Doni, but if I’m looking at the right bag, I believe this is the different style of this Pelham bag (more of a bucket style). The search continues



The one I saw is this one which I believe is the exact one you wanted?
Looking at it however, the condition doesn’t look great... Which I guess it is going to be an issue with the. non coated canvas.


----------



## amstevens714

kacaruso said:


> Trying to locate this large Pelham. Anyone seen one somewhere please?? Xx
> View attachment 4030706



These pop up from time to time on yoogiscloset and fashionphile. I would keep an eye on those sites. Sorry they weren’t able to help you at Gucci.

Here is one on the real real. Not sure about sizing.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...vosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=151206455459


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## kacaruso

amstevens714 said:


> These pop up from time to time on yoogiscloset and fashionphile. I would keep an eye on those sites. Sorry they weren’t able to help you at Gucci.
> 
> Here is one on the real real. Not sure about sizing.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...vosrc=cse.google.google&cvo_crid=151206455459



Thank you for that. That’s the smaller size- seems to be quite few of those around. But not the large one 
I’ve spotted one on tradsey but as I’ve never purchased on there and hear mixed opinions I’m a bit hesitant.
But I do keep checking yoogiscloset religiously so fingers crossed


----------



## Sabin

Im searching for Gucci Marmont Chain wallet in black velvet. I saw it in Dubai but I didnt take any pictures. Let me know if anyone see it in Europe. Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone seen an emerald green marmont WOC?


----------



## kmoore925

(photo borrowed) ISO the mini dionysus with yellow suede. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Yanca

Guys, I am desperately looking for the Gucci Soho backpack, I know its discontinued already, but I;m really inlove with the style, and can;t find it even on second hand market.


----------



## lisa21

Hi guys, I have been thinking about purchasing a Gucci bag for a couple of years now and since I have a big birthday (40 eek!) coming up in August I have decided to treat myself. The bag that originally caught my eye was this one, although it doesn't seem to be available anywhere anymore  Just wondered if anyone had spotted it anywhere? thank you in advance


----------



## Lisa Pascale

HI! My latest search is for the Gucci hysteria that was made for a while in a super soft crocodile or alligator. If any PFers see one out there can you let me know ?


----------



## Krodriz

Hi all!! I’m dying for these as I saw them recently but haven’t been able to find them in any store. Has anyone seen them recently? If so, please provide me location so I can purchase !!


----------



## papertiger

lisa21 said:


> Hi guys, I have been thinking about purchasing a Gucci bag for a couple of years now and since I have a big birthday (40 eek!) coming up in August I have decided to treat myself. The bag that originally caught my eye was this one, although it doesn't seem to be available anywhere anymore  Just wondered if anyone had spotted it anywhere? thank you in advance



Have you checked the outlets?


----------



## papertiger

Lisa Pascale said:


> HI! My latest search is for the Gucci hysteria that was made for a while in a super soft crocodile or alligator. If any PFers see one out there can you let me know ?



It only came in crocodile (2008).


----------



## chikkabangbang

Yanca said:


> Guys, I am desperately looking for the Gucci Soho backpack, I know its discontinued already, but I;m really inlove with the style, and can;t find it even on second hand market.




check the gucci outlet thread. someone posted that there was one available at the gucci outlet in Chicago.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Are you looking for these???



Yanca said:


> Guys, I am desperately looking for the Gucci Soho backpack, I know its discontinued already, but I;m really inlove with the style, and can;t find it even on second hand market.



If so, Contact Steve Alvarez at the Cabazon outlet. They may still be available!


----------



## Schaefersche

hey dears
I am desperately searching for the kind of Gucci bag Carrie ist wearing in SATCs season 2. I added a picture and hope, someone can tell me the name of this bag? Thx


----------



## Harper Quinn

Need Gucci lady web in brown suede or leather or canvas


----------



## BlackGrayRed

I’m back and forth with the Gucci Swing Tote. Long discontinued. 

I’m interested in the Black. I think they only came in two sizes—Small and Medium. Would like the Medium. 

I think the red one was more orangey?  Would prefer a true red. 

Any sightings?

Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Sina99

*I’m interested in the Gucci Sukey Medium Guccissima Leather Tote, Dark Red. Missed out on a few sold on fashiophile and ebay. If anyone has info I would greatly appreciate it. *


----------



## danadane84

I found mine on eBay can’t wait until it gets here


----------



## ajindoll

I'm interested in tracking down this bag but I don't know the name of it. Can someone possibly identify it.

I apologize if this is the incorrect thread to inquire in.


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey all! 

Would love to find the bag pictured here. Been looking with no success.


----------



## skyqueen

I love it but haven't seen it either. This is a job for @papertiger...our resident Gucci "go to" gal.


----------



## papertiger

Look under men's


----------



## jorjaiso

papertiger said:


> Look under men's


Can’t find it.


----------



## Miss World

jorjaiso said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Would love to find the bag pictured here. Been looking with no success.
> View attachment 4287853
> View attachment 4287854





jorjaiso said:


> Can’t find it.



Hey, it might be this Gucci Bee Star Portfolio document holder you are looking for? 

https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/m...VSK6WCh1rTw1oEAQYASABEgLOrPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jorjaiso

Miss World said:


> Hey, it might be this Gucci Bee Star Portfolio document holder you are looking for?
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/m...VSK6WCh1rTw1oEAQYASABEgLOrPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yes!!!!! This!


----------



## hpzapper

ajindoll said:


> I'm interested in tracking down this bag but I don't know the name of it. Can someone possibly identify it.
> 
> I apologize if this is the incorrect thread to inquire in.
> View attachment 4249617


Interlocking GG Hobo if my memory is correct


----------



## Sanzy

Blue blooms cosmetic case, pouch, woc anything!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sanzy said:


> Blue blooms cosmetic case, pouch, woc anything!!!!



Most Blooms hit the outlets already (apart from silks and caps). See if you can contact any Gucci outlet for any available stock


----------



## JacketFinder1

Like I said in the title I'd like to know where i can find the jacket (picture attached). Im sorry if this is the wrong section/forum.
I just can't seem to find that jacket anywhere 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dana1821

Looking for the *Gucci Linea A GG Supreme Bee Key Case *- thanks for any help!!


----------



## Kilowhiskey111




----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## HermesFanKelly

It’s currently available at Net A Porter. $1790 USD

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1061444/Gucci/gg-marmont-quilted-leather-belt-bag


----------



## Sanzy

if anyone finds a pouch or cosmetic case or woc from the green blooms collection, please let me know!!!


----------



## Miss World

Sanzy said:


> if anyone finds a pouch or cosmetic case or woc from the green blooms collection, please let me know!!!


Hi there are some green blooms items on Fashionphile if you search ‘blooms’


----------



## xsunnyd

Hello!
I've been looking for this bag forever.  Does anyone know where I may be able to find it still?
TIA!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

xsunnyd said:


> Hello!
> I've been looking for this bag forever.  Does anyone know where I may be able to find it still?
> TIA!


This is a very pretty bag and also a tough one to find... the small size with a strap variation (and sadly no bamboo handle) is available at Harrods online. Its a bit different but it does have that pretty green leather in a Dionysus bag

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/gucci...0000005422741?bcid=1467376676429&colour=green


----------



## Miss World

Can someone tell me what the exact name of this Gucci bag is that Kendall Jenner is carrying. I love the angry tiger on it. I cannot seem to find it on the   Gucci website. Is it no longer available?


----------



## keywi100

Miss World said:


> Can someone tell me what the exact name of this Gucci bag is that Kendall Jenner is carrying. I love the angry tiger on it. I cannot seem to find it on the   Gucci website. Is it no longer available?



It’s the Thiara


----------



## ThisVNchick

I’m on the hunt for some Bloom SLGs. Anyone know of any outlets still carrying these items? I’d like to get them from Gucci before heading to the resell sites. Thanks all!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

ThisVNchick said:


> I’m on the hunt for some Bloom SLGs. Anyone know of any outlets still carrying these items? I’d like to get them from Gucci before heading to the resell sites. Thanks all!




Like this? 

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...-Accessories/Womens-Wallets-Small-Accessories


----------



## sillywabbit1993

Can anyone fin this card case?! I'm obsessed with it !


----------



## luxeandluxe

papertiger said:


> Thanks fellow Gucci lovers
> 
> So,_ so_ happy


Do you know where i can find this glasses :

https://celine-opticien-lunetier.fr...-aveugle-par-amour-gg0113s#/8977-couleur-noir


----------



## sushicrave

Anyone know this one and how much does it cost? I can't find it on Gucci website


----------



## keywi100

sushicrave said:


> Anyone know this one and how much does it cost? I can't find it on Gucci website



Hi @sushicrave - the bag is $840 USD https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>f...108873142&P_name=Gucci&N=306622828+4294912411


----------



## JJBgirl

Hello everyone. I’ve been obsessed with Gucci Arabesque scarf (black and beige), collection 2017, for some time now. I am searching all over the world for the past few months and I cannot find it anywhere- new or used. Please, let me know if anyone is selling or see it anywhere I will be forever grateful!!!


----------



## jennyf71

JJBgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I’ve been obsessed with Gucci Arabesque scarf (black and beige), collection 2017, for some time now. I am searching all over the world for the past few months and I cannot find it anywhere- new or used. Please, let me know if anyone is selling or see it anywhere I will be forever grateful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418797


look for @juliaroseboston on IG


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## JJBgirl

jennyf71 said:


> look for @juliaroseboston on IG



OMG! Thank you! I contacted her!!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bagmanjb

Hey! 

I’m looking for this bag. It’s sold out everywhere in the UK. Anyone had any ideas where I can get?? 

The black and dusty ones are £800 but the white one doesn’t appear on Guuci website. 

Help is needed!


----------



## kalahai

I am looking for 
*Gucci Double Zip Chain Bag GG Marmont Matelasse Black*
*Black matelasse leather
Interlocking GG logo in gold tone at front
Embossed interlocking GG logo at back
Gold tone chain strap
Two zipped compartments 
Magnetic closure between compartments
Beige suede interior*
*Any help would be appreciated*
*Thanks*


----------



## papertiger

kalahai said:


> I am looking for
> *Gucci Double Zip Chain Bag GG Marmont Matelasse Black*
> *Black matelasse leather*
> *Interlocking GG logo in gold tone at front*
> *Embossed interlocking GG logo at back*
> *Gold tone chain strap*
> *Two zipped compartments *
> *Magnetic closure between compartments*
> *Beige suede interior*
> *Any help would be appreciated*
> *Thanks*



What do you mean by interlocking? All Marmont bags have a Running G. I also don't know what you mean by suede as the lining in microfibre.


----------



## kalahai

I used the description I saw on a bag that was no longer available.


----------



## kalahai

From Fashionphile.


----------



## papertiger

kalahai said:


> I used the description I saw on a bag that was no longer available.



Was there a picture (to avoid confusion)?


----------



## kalahai

This is the bag


----------



## kalahai

papertiger said:


> Was there a picture (to avoid confusion)?


----------



## kalahai

Does anyone know where I can find this bag?


----------



## anasanfran

JJBgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I’ve been obsessed with Gucci Arabesque scarf (black and beige), collection 2017, for some time now. I am searching all over the world for the past few months and I cannot find it anywhere- new or used. Please, let me know if anyone is selling or see it anywhere I will be forever grateful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418797



Oh, that is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garceface

ISO Gucci Lady Web
Medium size
Hand-stained brown leather
with 2 straps (canvas/leather)

I'm watching one listing that is exorbitantly priced on Ebay and am looking for alternative private sales.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Moomin97

Currently tracking down the Gucci Dionysus Blue GG Blooms Small. I cannot seem to find it and am trying to avoid eBay. I will be forever grateful if someone has it for private sale. 

I wanted it 3 years ago and was ready to buy it, but my mother spam called me and told me not to buy it. Only after I returned home from London, she said I could buy it....then I couldn’t find it anymore. I’ve been thinking about this bag for 3 years and haven’t bought a single bag since then (dramatic, but true)


----------



## snibor

Moomin97 said:


> Currently tracking down the Gucci Dionysus Blue GG Blooms Small. I cannot seem to find it and am trying to avoid eBay. I will be forever grateful if someone has it for private sale.
> 
> I wanted it 3 years ago and was ready to buy it, but my mother spam called me and told me not to buy it. Only after I returned home from London, she said I could buy it....then I couldn’t find it anymore. I’ve been thinking about this bag for 3 years and haven’t bought a single bag since then (dramatic, but true)


No direct buying and selling here but maybe someone has a lead for you.  Have you checked the usual fashionphile etc?


----------



## Moomin97

snibor said:


> No direct buying and selling here but maybe someone has a lead for you.  Have you checked the usual fashionphile etc?


Sorry! I tried to mimic the style of other posts, but I guess the phrase private sale isn’t a good way to phrase it. I meant any leads! I can’t edit the post now, so sorry to the admins.

And I checked a bunch of luxury resale sites already. I don’t really know which ones are reputable. I’ve never bought outside of boutiques, so I don’t really know what to look out for. Also I’m worried there are really good looking fakes there. Thank you for your reply though!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## mzbaglady1

Moomin97 said:


> Currently tracking down the Gucci Dionysus Blue GG Blooms Small. I cannot seem to find it and am trying to avoid eBay. I will be forever grateful if someone has it for private sale.
> 
> I wanted it 3 years ago and was ready to buy it, but my mother spam called me and told me not to buy it. Only after I returned home from London, she said I could buy it....then I couldn’t find it anymore. I’ve been thinking about this bag for 3 years and haven’t bought a single bag since then (dramatic, but true)


Call the Gucci outlets. The blooms print is still popping up at the outlets. See if they are willing to put you on a wait list that when this comes in you will be notified. TJMAXX usually get a lot of Gucci handbags.


----------



## Moomin97

mzbaglady1 said:


> Call the Gucci outlets. The blooms print is still popping up at the outlets. See if they are willing to put you on a wait list that when this comes in you will be notified. TJMAXX usually get a lot of Gucci handbags.



Really? I’ve been to outlets and just assumed less popular styles and out of season appear there. This one seemed to be one that was sold out when I was looking for it. Thank you!


----------



## DoctoCoco

Moomin97 said:


> Currently tracking down the Gucci Dionysus Blue GG Blooms Small. I cannot seem to find it and am trying to avoid eBay. I will be forever grateful if someone has it for private sale.
> 
> I wanted it 3 years ago and was ready to buy it, but my mother spam called me and told me not to buy it. Only after I returned home from London, she said I could buy it....then I couldn’t find it anymore. I’ve been thinking about this bag for 3 years and haven’t bought a single bag since then (dramatic, but true)



I have seen lots of these on Vestiaire Collective lately if you want to have a look! It is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Moomin97

DoctoCoco said:


> I have seen lots of these on Vestiaire Collective lately if you want to have a look! It is a gorgeous bag!!



Spent today looking on these sites! I think a lot are medium, but seeing them has given me hope that a small will appear soon! Thank you


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys!!  I am desperately searching for this black leather quilted Gucci jacket with Gucci written in pearls on the back. (See photos) Does anyone know of any place that may have any of these jackets left in stock? I need a size 40, thanks!!! xo Julie


----------



## Zwergalfee

Hi there
I am new here... Hello everyone 
And I am looking for a cosmetic bag in the Blooms print


----------



## snibor

Zwergalfee said:


> Hi there
> I am new here... Hello everyone
> And I am looking for a cosmetic bag in the Blooms print


Check the outlets.  Many blooms items have already gone to the outlet.


----------



## tasha_c

Desperately seeking this black & white Gucci Soho Bag - https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/gucci-gg-zip-top-small-camera-disco-bag-white-black-prod200400358

Bag was stolen from suitcase and I'm choked as that bag was my travel bag and I loved how it was different from the other soho bags out there. 

If anyone has seen this bag anywhere, please let me know


----------



## papertiger

Julierose said:


> Hey guys!!  I am desperately searching for this black leather quilted Gucci jacket with Gucci written in pearls on the back. (See photos) Does anyone know of any place that may have any of these jackets left in stock? I need a size 40, thanks!!! xo Julie



I've been away, but I'll be on the lookout


----------



## papertiger

tasha_c said:


> Desperately seeking this black & white Gucci Soho Bag - https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/gucci-gg-zip-top-small-camera-disco-bag-white-black-prod200400358
> 
> Bag was stolen from suitcase and I'm choked as that bag was my travel bag and I loved how it was different from the other soho bags out there.
> 
> If anyone has seen this bag anywhere, please let me know



So sorry about that, we'llbe looking


----------



## Sabin

Hi. Can anyone please help me to find this bag in Scandinavia? Or do anyone have a SA who can order it for me? Thank you


----------



## Ringoroll

San Marcos has a few blue Blooms pieces left.  I was there for the private shopping event last week...


----------



## jaysara

Hi all! 
i am in search of a green velvet small marmont bag... I have searched high and low online (and in person) but can't seem to find any for sale. Looking for used preferably but new is fine too, please let me know.


----------



## stephnakagawa

jaysara said:


> Hi all!
> i am in search of a green velvet small marmont bag... I have searched high and low online (and in person) but can't seem to find any for sale. Looking for used preferably but new is fine too, please let me know.



How about in fashionpile?


----------



## JAntic21

I saw this bag online a couple weeks ago and I've been searching all over the web for it but can't find it anywhere. Anyone know the model number and where I can purchase it. Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## lizzyxo21

Hi. I'm really in to small shoulder bags that hold more than your typical mini bag. I recently came across the 
Guccissima Signature Leather Wallet on Chain doing a search and i think it would be perfect! i've found it from resellers in red, which is gorgeous, but since i havent been collecting gucci all that long, I feel like this was a collection maybe I missed out on? just wondering does anyone know if it came in other colors or if its still being produced in general? would love to know the options before i jump the gun on a red bag lol the pic i attached is one i found on a poshmark listing for reference.


----------



## Mewmew00

Hey everyone,

I literally CANNOT find the GG Mini Marmont (flap style bag) in Dusty Pink/Taupe/Nude ANYWHERE. 

I am finding them here and there on Tradesy, but they're super rare. I heard somewhere Gucci released this color in Australia first? 

I am beginning to think it's not even a real colorway for this particular style bag.. can anyone confirm this with me? Mini is 8.5" in width, which is not super mini and not small (those exist, I am looking for the MINI size)

Thank you!


----------



## perlefine

The mini did exist in the dusty pink/nude color but Gucci does not make or sell that one anymore. 

The pink is available in mini but it’s not the nude color you are after.


----------



## Strick9

Hi there, I’m clueless when it comes to Gucci . Always been a Prada or LV girl but I saw this bag on a pre owned site and was scared to buy it for fear of getting a fake. When I finally said oh well I’ll take a chance it was sold!! Now I’m obsessed .
Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? How old is it? What is the name? Any clue where I can find one guaranteed to be authentic ( I know it’s not new and in stores, I’ve searched lol ) there is just something about this tote that I just love ❤️.


----------



## glamourous1098

If anyone sees this red jacquard Marmont bag (especially if it's under $1500!!), please PM me!  I just missed one on Fashionphile and I am _kicking_ myself.


----------



## LVtingting

Ophidia cosmetic case?! Anybody knows what happen to this? Only Marmont leather version available online. Hope they didn’t discontinue it.


----------



## Traciefly

LVtingting said:


> Ophidia cosmetic case?! Anybody knows what happen to this? Only Marmont leather version available online. Hope they didn’t discontinue it.


I just ordered one from myTheresa because it wasn’t available at Gucci or Neiman Marcus anymore. It arrived today...so happy to add it to my collection...


----------



## LVtingting

Traciefly said:


> I just ordered one from myTheresa because it wasn’t available at Gucci or Neiman Marcus anymore. It arrived today...so happy to add it to my collection...



Congratulations! Does it meet all your expectations? Are you going to use it only for make up? Sorry so many questions. Please show us some pictures.[emoji4]


----------



## Traciefly

LVtingting said:


> Congratulations! Does it meet all your expectations? Are you going to use it only for make up? Sorry so many questions. Please show us some pictures.[emoji4]


I’m going use it for travel and a purse...I love it ...


----------



## lvuittonaddict

these!!! does anyone know the model/style number???


----------



## Julezah

Has anyone seen the GG supreme tote in the larger size available anywhere?


----------



## Sabin

Hi. I cant find this one in Norway. Please help me to find it in Scandinavia or Europe Thank you


----------



## anonnet

I'm searching for GUCCI 80s Micro "GG" Canvas Bucket Bag in the best condition possible.
Edited: No soliciting for buying or selling on tPF, PT


----------



## beckhere1

papertiger said:


> Yay, you started a 'searching for this Gucci' thread
> 
> You do seem to love your shopping totes honey
> 
> I never saw those 'mermaids' in London - they may have been an exclusive like automatic dive watch $1000. These are 'old stock' now so if you can find a Gucci outlet in Europe to answer the phone they might (very remote chance) have them.
> 
> The Oliver (pug) shopping bag in MM is this seasons. Call any Gucci store and quote the model
> number. The SAs all have their little portable computers for here and can tell you if any store in London/UK or Europe has one. They can order it for you and have it sent to the most convenient store for you to try. I LOVE that bag.
> 
> The same advice ^ goes for the brown princy tote.
> 
> Good luck!!!




There are quite a few of the mermaids on ebay, try looking there.


----------



## luxeandluxe

Before it was available at : www.chic-time.fr  but since january they don't sell it.
I really want to find it.  Anyone can help ?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

anonnet said:


> I'm searching for GUCCI 80s Micro "GG" Canvas Bucket Bag in the best condition possible.
> Does anyone have it??
> View attachment 4755203



I don’t personally have one, but I have seen quite a few around.  Poshmark & eBay for sure.


----------



## notcass

im trying to find the gucci supreme key pouch! sold out and i believe they have discontinued it. everywhere i look its sold out.


----------



## papertiger

notcass said:


> im trying to find the gucci supreme key pouch! sold out and i believe they have discontinued it. everywhere i look its sold out.



Do you have e pic because there can be several variations?


----------



## notcass

papertiger said:


> Do you have e pic because there can be several variations?





youre right sorry! this one right here


----------



## papertiger

notcass said:


> View attachment 4804726
> 
> youre right sorry! this one right here



My friend bought one around late last year. They were very popular. Which continent are you based?


----------



## notcass

papertiger said:


> My friend bought one around late last year. They were very popular. Which continent are you based?


no. america, in the us


----------



## papertiger

notcass said:


> no. america, in the us



I was going to ask my SA to look it up but you'll need someone in your own territory. Since they've been around a short time ago, the first thing I'd do is call an SA in the US and get them to look on _their_ computer.


----------



## notcass

papertiger said:


> I was going to ask my SA to look it up but you'll need someone in your own territory. Since they've been around a short time ago, the first thing I'd do is call an SA in the US and get them to look on _their_ computer.


thanks! i was holding off on doing that, but i guess its the best option at this point! again thanks!


----------



## louislove29

I’m in search of a small wallet in blue blooms print. I had bought a small card case at an outlet but it had a thick black zipper that I hated. Felt like it made it look cheap


----------



## Hippolyta

Hi all.  I'm in search of the Gucci Padlock Medium Shoulder Bag in either the covered canvas (pictured below) or black guccissima leather.  Please let me know if you know of one for sale.


----------



## cmars

notcass said:


> View attachment 4804726
> 
> youre right sorry! this one right here


If you are still looking for this it's on the us website as of 11/07/2020


----------



## lvloveremma

Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a pair of the black GG interlocking tights, does anyone know if these are still in production and I should hold out? Or am I better going for a different style? Thanks!


----------



## topglamchic

Hi, I have these and I believe I got them in 2019 or earlier. I have noticed that the socks and stockings often become unavailable (who would think they would make these items so hard to get). I would try the outlets. I would also have an SA try and hunt it down for you. 





lvloveremma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a pair of the black GG interlocking tights, does anyone know if these are still in production and I should hold out? Or am I better going for a different style? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

lvloveremma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a pair of the black GG interlocking tights, does anyone know if these are still in production and I should hold out? Or am I better going for a different style? Thanks!



Do you have a picture? There are several different models. 

Browns/Farfetch has the black net versions but I don't know if these are the ones you mean.


----------



## snibor

lvloveremma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a pair of the black GG interlocking tights, does anyone know if these are still in production and I should hold out? Or am I better going for a different style? Thanks!








						mytheresa.com
					

GUCCI has a renowned reputation for creativity, innovation and Italian craftsmanship. Discover the newest label's collection for women online at Mytheresa.




					www.mytheresa.com
				




see link above.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## lvloveremma

snibor said:


> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> GUCCI has a renowned reputation for creativity, innovation and Italian craftsmanship. Discover the newest label's collection for women online at Mytheresa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see link above.


Thank you so much for that! Unfortunately my size was sold out by the time I went on the website, at least I know they're still in production so I'll just wait and hopefully they'll come back in stock!


----------



## stacy_natalie

lizzyxo21 said:


> Hi. I'm really in to small shoulder bags that hold more than your typical mini bag. I recently came across the
> Guccissima Signature Leather Wallet on Chain doing a search and i think it would be perfect! i've found it from resellers in red, which is gorgeous, but since i havent been collecting gucci all that long, I feel like this was a collection maybe I missed out on? just wondering does anyone know if it came in other colors or if its still being produced in general? would love to know the options before i jump the gun on a red bag lol the pic i attached is one i found on a poshmark listing for reference.


I realize this is a very delayed reply,  I haven't been on here in forever,  but this chained wallet also came in Carmen ride color and black.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Sorry that was supposed to say Carmen Rose.


----------



## snibor

lvloveremma said:


> Thank you so much for that! Unfortunately my size was sold out by the time I went on the website, at least I know they're still in production so I'll just wait and hopefully they'll come back in stock!


More tights all sizes. https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...term=https://api.shopstyle.com/&utm_campaign=


----------



## lvloveremma

snibor said:


> More tights all sizes. https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/gucci/black-gg-tights/6627781?clickref=1011ld5InbKX&app_clickref=1011ld5InbKX&utm_source=PH_1100l16995&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=0&utm_term=https://api.shopstyle.com/&utm_campaign=


Thank you so much for that! I managed to buy them on Net-a-Porter yesterday so just hoping I receive them for Christmas now!


----------



## Emily111

I’ve been looking for a Gucci bree for some time now. I recently missed out on a preloved one in very good condition which sold for £400. I was gutted. Has anyone seen one in black preferably or a dark colour for sale?


----------



## snibor

Can you get to an outlet?  I haven’t been to outlet since before pandemic but my closest outlet always seemed to have these in stock.


----------



## Emily111

Oh really ? The closest one is Bicester and that’s almost 4hrs drive from me. I think I’ll have to pay a visit after Corona. Do you know how much they were selling for?


----------



## snibor

Emily111 said:


> Oh really ? The closest one is Bicester and that’s almost 4hrs drive from me. I think I’ll have to pay a visit after Corona. Do you know how much they were selling for?


I don’t recall.


----------



## pianoangelxx

Good Morning! I'm late to the game, but I am looking for the Blind for Love small Wallet, even preloved I can't seem to find one.


----------



## gucci girl

I’m desperately searching for this backpack.... Gucci stores don’t have them, outlets won’t pick up the phone... can anyone help? Maybe you’ve seen it....


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi Y'all, 
Has anybody seen this Gucci bag or knows what it is? It's from the movie "Inheritance" and was toted by Lily Collins and I'm seriously in love with its shape, but I can't seem to find it ANYWHERE! Please help! I'd appreciate your expert knowledge!


----------



## Bluepup18

Looking for these in 35.5


----------



## candiebear

Bluepup18 said:


> Looking for these in 35.5



I think matches has them in 35.5 









						X Disney Ace Mickey Mouse canvas trainers | Gucci | MATCHESFASHION US
					

Click here to buy Gucci X Disney Ace Mickey Mouse canvas trainers at MATCHESFASHION




					www.matchesfashion.com


----------



## samfalstaff

As always I am late to the game. I only noticed the Ken Scott Jackie bag in black leather when TPF started showing ads for it. Looks like they are sold out online. Does anyone know where they are available? Or is it a lost cause? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## danni89

I’m looking for this pastel pink card holder


----------



## Bluepup18

Looking fo for these


----------



## azsun

Looking for a small boston bag, not all leather.  Color combo not as important as condition and original long strap.


----------



## VodooDoll

samfalstaff said:


> As always I am late to the game. I only noticed the Ken Scott Jackie bag in black leather when TPF started showing ads for it. Looks like they are sold out online. Does anyone know where they are available? Or is it a lost cause? Thanks!


I saw these in store yesterday. Only the marmomts were online. You should be able to find one in store around you!


----------



## Bluepup18

Still looking


----------



## noellesmommy

Bluepup18 said:


> Still looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049797


I found these in a few sizes at Holt Renfrew! Hope this helps!






						GUCCI DISNEY x GUCCI Ace GG Supreme Canvas Sneakers With Mickey Mouse | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop GUCCI DISNEY x GUCCI Ace GG Supreme Canvas Sneakers With Mickey Mouse at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## SunGirl33

Looking for the ride beige disco. Anyone know if they will restock by chance? Thank you kindly!


----------



## kimetra24

I’m looking for the multicolor super mini...


----------



## samfalstaff

VodooDoll said:


> I saw these in store yesterday. Only the marmomts were online. You should be able to find one in store around you!


Thanks for the head's up! I was able to get my hands on some but decided they weren't for me.


----------



## similarmindz

Looking for this leather card case wallet in dusty pink (previously named porcelain rose)... did this discontinue?


----------



## snibor

similarmindz said:


> Looking for this leather card case wallet in dusty pink (previously named porcelain rose)... did this discontinue?
> View attachment 5089866


There’s one available on fashionphile now. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/gucci-pebbled-calfskin-gg-marmont-card-case-porcelain-rose-731951


----------



## similarmindz

snibor said:


> There’s one available on fashionphile now. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/gucci-pebbled-calfskin-gg-marmont-card-case-porcelain-rose-731951


Thank you for your diligent eyes!!!
However I’m looking for this in wallet in brand new condition… thank you again!!


----------



## mayraforyou

i need some info on this backpack, its not on official site so has it been discontinued? 
on a fb gucci group someone commented they saw them at the outlets.. was it made for outlet?

also, any idea why fashionphile has diff prices on all of them eventho they’re all in “excellent condition”??


----------



## Narnanz

Gucci fans...very strange request.
I got this Guccissima Trifold wallet last year but it came in a Lacoste box.....was wondering what type of Gucci box this would have come in. Would like to get one so that it can live there while I am not using it.
Sorry..other than making a seperate thread , I didnt know where else to put it.


----------



## songan

Which collection is this? There's a different apple (?) pattern than the Gucci Pommes Collection. 
There's a red "N" inside each of the apple/peach monograms.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Traciefly

mayraforyou said:


> View attachment 5112188
> 
> 
> i need some info on this backpack, its not on official site so has it been discontinued?
> on a fb gucci group someone commented they saw them at the outlets.. was it made for outlet?
> 
> also, any idea why fashionphile has diff prices on all of them eventho they’re all in “excellent condition”??


I have this backpack and love it…yes, it’s discontinued….not sure why their prices would be different unless it’s different wear on each…


----------



## Traciefly

Looking for this beauty….


----------



## cry4moons

I am looking to purchase this scarf, I saw it briefly on some foreign blog but don't even know how to look for it. Or may be someone owns it and is ready to rotate it to new owner? Any hints much appreciated.


----------



## MooMooVT

cry4moons said:


> I am looking to purchase this scarf, I saw it briefly on some foreign blog but don't even know how to look for it. Or may be someone owns it and is ready to rotate it to new owner? Any hints much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5227319


LOVE this scarf. I'd love to find this as well.


----------



## staceface01

Hi lovelies! Looking for this Dionysus in brown leather. Does anyone have any experience in getting it transferred from one gucci store to another? This is the first time I have ever shopped with Gucci so I am not sure how their process works. This was available for order online but I didn't pull the trigger soon enough...

Picture (if poss, must be of an authentic example)


https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...dionysus-small-shoulder-bag-p-400249CAOGN2893

Code (if poss): Style ‎400249 CAOGN 2893
Model: Dionysus
Year issued (if known): 2021
Size of model when there is more than one: Small
Colour or colours desired or acceptable: Brown leather
Condition considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved: New
Where you are based US, Canada, Europe etc: US - CA or NYC

Thank you!!


----------



## hellobrina

Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase the black GG interlocking tights as I have ruined the pair that I own.


----------



## papertiger

staceface01 said:


> Hi lovelies! Looking for this Dionysus in brown leather. Does anyone have any experience in getting it transferred from one gucci store to another? This is the first time I have ever shopped with Gucci so I am not sure how their process works. This was available for order online but I didn't pull the trigger soon enough...
> 
> Picture (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
> View attachment 5249613
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...dionysus-small-shoulder-bag-p-400249CAOGN2893
> 
> Code (if poss): Style ‎400249 CAOGN 2893
> Model: Dionysus
> Year issued (if known): 2021
> Size of model when there is more than one: Small
> Colour or colours desired or acceptable: Brown leather
> Condition considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved: New
> Where you are based US, Canada, Europe etc: US - CA or NYC
> 
> Thank you!!



You can do a search online (gucci.com) for one or you can call your nearest store and ask them to transfer. Do it soon if you want it for Xmas


----------



## papertiger

hellobrina said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase the black GG interlocking tights as I have ruined the pair that I own.



Show a pic of you ol' ones. There are a few different vision. 

Please say which country you are. Lots of dept stores are stocking these now (no pun intended  ) .


----------



## papertiger

cry4moons said:


> I am looking to purchase this scarf, I saw it briefly on some foreign blog but don't even know how to look for it. Or may be someone owns it and is ready to rotate it to new owner? Any hints much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5227319





MooMooVT said:


> LOVE this scarf. I'd love to find this as well.





It was called the 'Moonlight' print scarf. This is the shawl size 140cm square (it also came in silk 90cm square).


----------



## papertiger

Traciefly said:


> Looking for this beauty….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164251



It's still around. Do a search on gucci.com for 'bamboo' and it should come up (at least in Europe)


----------



## Traciefly

papertiger said:


> It's still around. Do a search on gucci.com for 'bamboo' and it should come up (at least in Europe)


You are right!  I found her in the Gucci store in Tyson's Corner, VA...I'm very happy to have her....

Thanks


----------



## papertiger

Traciefly said:


> You are right!  I found her in the Gucci store in Tyson's Corner, VA...I'm very happy to have her....
> 
> Thanks


Yaaaay


----------



## hellobrina

papertiger said:


> Show a pic of you ol' ones. There are a few different vision.
> 
> Please say which country you are. Lots of dept stores are stocking these now (no pun intended  ) .



hello I don’t have a current pic as I no longer own them.Here’s a photo that I found. I am in the USA.


----------



## papertiger

hellobrina said:


> hello I don’t have a current pic as I no longer own them.Here’s a photo that I found. I am in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264326



OK, I'll be on the look out (fab pic)


----------



## LadyV

Desperately looking for this bag. It's Gucci Marmont in smooth (not pebbled) leather. 

Edit: I don't know the exact name but it might be Gg Marmont Small Leather Shoulder Bag.




Tradesy had one for a crazy deal that I missed out on, but I can't seem to find another one like it.








						Gucci Marmont Smooth Black/Gold Black Leather Shoulder Bag
					

- Bag is in condition 10/10 - Comes with manufacture serial numbers - no cuts, stains, tears, rips, in leather  - design is genuine calfskin smooth leather with gold chain and Gucci hardware embroidery  - Leather has been conditioned and maintained  - Comes with original white silk Gucci...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Lovehandbagsforreals

Hi i was wondering if anyone knows where i can find a gucci marmont mini in porcelain rose! I can't find it anywhere online  it seems to be the only color i cant find in that size. Thanks


----------



## HavPlenty

Lovehandbagsforreals said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone knows where i can find a gucci marmont mini in porcelain rose! I can't find it anywhere online  it seems to be the only color i cant find in that size. Thanks


The camera or the flap?


----------



## Lovehandbagsforreals

The flap


----------



## Lovehandbagsforreals

HavPlenty said:


> The camera or the flap?


The flap


----------



## HavPlenty

Lovehandbagsforreals said:


> The flap


Ok because I saw the camera on fashionphile.


----------



## VertV

I saw what looked like a Dionysus top handle in all black leather on the wall of a store in a YouTube shopping vlog. I called my local which is a SAKS and they couldn’t find. Has anyone seen an all leather like this?


sorry I don’t have more info or if this is the wrong place to post!


----------



## HavPlenty

Lovehandbagsforreals said:


> The flap



Don't know if you're still interested but ran across this on fashionphile.  GUCCI Calfskin Matelasse Mini GG Marmont Shoulder Bag Porcelain Rose 991868 | FASHIONPHILE


----------



## VertV

VertV said:


> I saw what looked like a Dionysus top handle in all black leather on the wall of a store in a YouTube shopping vlog. I called my local which is a SAKS and they couldn’t find. Has anyone seen an all leather like this?
> View attachment 5381396
> 
> sorry I don’t have more info or if this is the wrong place to post!


Ok was able to capture a pic. Has anyone seen?


----------



## ladyet

ISO -- Gucci Horsebit 1955 mini bag in Bordeaux GG canvas
Code number -- 625615 F6B3G 9865 
Year issued -- either late 2021 or early 2022
Colour -- Bordeaux GG canvas
Condition -- ideally new

They just pulled this color from the website about two days ago. I could accces it on Friday, but not yesterday. If you Google search this URL, you will see the photos: https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...ucci-horsebit-1955-mini-bag-p-625615F6B3G9865

SA I talked to was unable to see if it was in other stores. He said that usually means they're pulling it from production / sending it to outlets.

I'm based in the US.


----------



## Rosezuo

I like it.


----------



## ladyet

ladyet said:


> ISO -- Gucci Horsebit 1955 mini bag in Bordeaux GG canvas
> Code number -- 625615 F6B3G 9865
> Year issued -- either late 2021 or early 2022
> Colour -- Bordeaux GG canvas
> Condition -- ideally new
> 
> They just pulled this color from the website about two days ago. I could access it on Friday, but not yesterday. If you Google search this URL, you will see the photos: https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...ucci-horsebit-1955-mini-bag-p-625615F6B3G9865
> 
> SA I talked to was unable to see if it was in other stores. He said that usually means they're pulling it from production / sending it to outlets.
> 
> I'm based in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5525537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525540



Update: I called Client Services. They said it was not available anywhere in the US, and only gave me three places it was located in: Santiago, Chile; Sao Paolo, Brazil; Panama City, Panama. 

I know people on this site are from everywhere, so if there's anyone who has an SA contact there that'd be willing to ship internationally, please let DM me!


----------



## Carson123

Hello everyone! Can anyone confirm the name of this tote? I found one but would like to look for more options but not sure of the name of the bag. TIA! 



			https://posh.mk/mhDEl2eCSsb
		


Code (if poss): 354397-204046
Model: 
Year issued (if known):
Size of model when there is more than one: 
Colour or colours desired or acceptable: 
Condition considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved: 
Where you are based US, Canada, Europe etc: US


----------



## papertiger

Rosezuo said:


> View attachment 5587680
> 
> I like it.



It's in all stores now


----------



## papertiger

Carson123 said:


> Hello everyone! Can anyone confirm the name of this tote? I found one but would like to look for more options but not sure of the name of the bag. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/mhDEl2eCSsb
> 
> 
> 
> Code (if poss): 354397-204046
> Model:
> Year issued (if known):
> Size of model when there is more than one:
> Colour or colours desired or acceptable:
> Condition considered (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved:
> Where you are based US, Canada, Europe etc: US


Swing Tote (around 2014), there's quite a few promoted on Vestiaire


----------



## Carson123

papertiger said:


> Swing Tote (around 2014), there's quite a few promoted on Vestiaire


Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is for everyone searching for any particular Gucci item*

It could be a variation of a certain bag, a pair of shoes in a certain size, a vintage piece once seen never forgotten, a replacement scarf, or a bottle of discontinued perfume.

If anyone has seen the item in a store, outlet, on an auction site, at a concession etc just let the searcher know.

Whatever the searcher is looking for, it just needs to be Gucci. 

*For searchers:*

Please give_ as much_ clear information as you can 

*Picture* (if poss, must be of an authentic example)
*Code* (if poss)
*Model 
Year issued* (if known)
*Size of model* when there is more than one
*Colour* or colours desired or acceptable 
*Condition considered* (if still obtainable new) new and/or preloved 
*Where you are based * US, Canada, Europe etc

Try not to give whole stories about why you couldn't/can't find the item. It helps promote clarity if just sticking to the bare essentials 

*Let the thread know if you have found or no longer want the item* 



*For helpers:

Quote the searcher *so they (hopefully) get notification someone has a possibly has tracked what they're looking for

*Only ask questions if and where info has been left out and try not to chat about the item*


*Just a reminder of stuff you already know - there is no buying/selling on tPF, therefore please don't paste links to your own stuff. *

*No extra chatter in this thread please guys*


----------



## Gypsysoul127

Purchased this bag in Italy in the 70s., looking for another, any resources anyone can recommend


----------



## LadyV

Please help! I'm desperately searching for my dream Gucci bag.

Gucci Marmont Shoulder Bag
*Size of model* Medium
*Colour* Black
*Condition considered* Preferably new but would also consider pre-loved
*Where you are based *Canada


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Hello Ladies ,

I couldn’t find the specific thread for my question. So, I decided to search for your aid here.

Can anyone tell me the name and style and year of this Gucci handbag ?

Thank you so so much for looking into my request.


----------



## shanbam00

ladyet said:


> ISO -- Gucci Horsebit 1955 mini bag in Bordeaux GG canvas
> Code number -- 625615 F6B3G 9865
> Year issued -- either late 2021 or early 2022
> Colour -- Bordeaux GG canvas
> Condition -- ideally new
> 
> They just pulled this color from the website about two days ago. I could accces it on Friday, but not yesterday. If you Google search this URL, you will see the photos: https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...ucci-horsebit-1955-mini-bag-p-625615F6B3G9865
> 
> SA I talked to was unable to see if it was in other stores. He said that usually means they're pulling it from production / sending it to outlets.
> 
> I'm based in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5525537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525540


So I actually have this bag, and I was beyond confused that I couldn't find much information about this anywhere. I bought this on a whim after just casually browsing the gucci website. Were you able to find one? It's personally too small for me, so I think I plan on selling it, but it's funny how there's little to no trace of this bag online.


----------



## ladyet

shanbam00 said:


> So I actually have this bag, and I was beyond confused that I couldn't find much information about this anywhere. I bought this on a whim after just casually browsing the gucci website. Were you able to find one? It's personally too small for me, so I think I plan on selling it, but it's funny how there's little to no trace of this bag online.


I sent you a DM! The bag really disappeared off the face of the Earth.


----------



## redwings

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> 
> I couldn’t find the specific thread for my question. So, I decided to search for your aid here.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name and style and year of this Gucci handbag ?
> 
> Thank you so so much for looking into my request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605336


Definitely related to the marmont range. Don’t know year.
However, if I were you, I wouldn’t buy it. The control numbers are off. This design is commonly seen in the counterfeit markets in the Southeast Asian region.

Seen the same design sold for 100000 rupiah in Indonesia.


----------



## 20rmrenne

I’m in the United States, searching for a Gucci Nail Pochette! Open to colors. My card unfortunately does not let me use this site. Thank you much!


----------



## ksebs1111

Hi there! Not sure what the name of this is exactly or year, but it's now "vintage".
I'm looking for this belt bag. I'm in the US. Please and thank you


----------

